# Video of MZ season



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I recently purchased a video camera and tried my first attempt at shooting some video during this MZ season. Saturday was the first time I had ever used it. This is a compilation of a few of the vids that I took the first two days of the season. I have a BUNCH to learn about shooting, editing and uploading video. This is my first try, not great, but its fun

http://youtu.be/29nFlY92CEg


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the video. What are the deer feeding on by the tree with the big rub? Nice group of long beards you got there too!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A Purina deer block


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

5 Birds 5 Beards. Good ratio.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was that shot a hit, miss or added in for effect?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Good footage! The shot surprised me, but when I re-watched the shot I could see you roasted the buck by the feeder. I could see the hair puff up where you hit him. So where are pics of the dead buck!?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Athens county 8:45 Sunday morning

Ron, Shot added for effect and I got acheived the desired result. He went about 40 yds


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey that video was pretty good for your first. I have been wanting to do that for a long time just have'nt. should have used the camera to do the recovery also that would have been awsome . congrats on the video and the buck .pics...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice video! The nine looked heavier than the ten but maybe not!
Anyone want to try their own, I have a LN Sony Handicam in the Marketplace somewhere still for sale!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Great buck! What kind of muzzleloader is that? Slick lookin' gun.

*edit: Nevermind, I see the AccuTrigger, must be a Savage!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Very nice video! The nine looked heavier than the ten but maybe not!


No, he is not heavier and is a lot smaller body deer. It is the same 9 from the day before standing behind the 10 when I shoot.

Yes, it is a Savage MZ


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome video!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice video, but i was looking for "the Lundy'


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't ya just love that Savage Lundy ?! Are you shooting the Barnes 300gr with the N120 Vit powder? If not you should try it....Pete


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Awesome Kim!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Don't ya just love that Savage Lundy ?! Are you shooting the Barnes 300gr with the N120 Vit powder? If not you should try it....Pete


I shoot that load from my stock 50 Savage.

My son and I primarily hunt with my two converted Savage 45's, 62 gr N120 and 195 Barnes.

Tom,

The video looks MUCH better with me not in them. I stay on the other of the camera. I was going to mention that idea to you about your videos


----------



## kyradloff13 (Mar 23, 2010)

What type of camera set up are you using, ive always been intrested in filming?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

kyradloff13 said:


> What type of camera set up are you using, ive always been intrested in filming?


Not expensive at all. 

I read reviews and the low light ability is what decided this purchase. I had been looking for quite a while and didn't want to spend a bunch of money. This is a great HD camera for what I plan on doing with it. The video I posted was converted to standard definition for uploading.

10X optical zoom. The deer at the feeder are 95 yds from me.

EASY to use!!

Canon Vixia HMF40. You can read a bunch of reviews on line and look at videos on You Tube. 

It is normally a $600 camera, had a Canon $250 instant rebate right before Christmas. I am very happy with the $350 I spent, especially when every other camera I was looking at was $1200-$2,000


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Tom,
> 
> The video looks MUCH better with me not in them. I stay on the other of the camera. I was going to mention that idea to you about your videos


Hardyharharr!! I don't like that idea too much Besides that, I'm too pretty to be off camera


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video. I had made a few in years past with both turkey and deer hunts with the older Hi 8's. The picture quality can't compare with the new Hi Def camera's. May have to look into one by spring turkey


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lundy,

Awesome buck and nice video. I have seen the Savage MZ before - what are the converted 45's you are talking about, is that a custom gun?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Lundy,
> 
> Awesome buck and nice video. I have seen the Savage MZ before - what are the converted 45's you are talking about, is that a custom gun?


Yes, a custom .45 barrel made by Pacnor replaces the factory 50 cal barrel.

If you want more info just PM me.

Thanks


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Very cool video!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

sweet video and i like THE END !


----------

